# mein zweiter Miniteich



## Doris (21. Apr. 2010)

Hallo allerseits


Seitdem ich im letzten Jahr bei unserem TT stolze Besitzerin eines Miniteichs geworden bin hat mich der Gedanke eines weiteren Miniteichs nicht mehr losgelassen. Leider fehlte uns für einen zweiten Mini einfach der Platz. Im Herbst kam mir dann der Gedanke, dass ich einfach unser provisorisches Blumenbeet entferne um dort einen Mini zu plazieren.
Im Winter folgten weitere Überlegungen ob nun Folienteich oder eine Wanne... wir entschieden uns für einen Folienteich.

*Am 3. April war es endlich soweit. *

Als erstes mussten die Pflanzen  einen neuen Platz bekommen. 
Das ging relativ schnell, wobei sich das kleine Bäumchen ganz schön gewehrt hat
 

Als nächstes mussten  Natursteine transportiert werden um dem Ganzen eine Form zu geben.
(Da wir am grossen Teich unseren Steinweg entfernt haben um dort einen Holzsteg zu bauen hatte ich jede Menge Steine übrig)
 Leider war unsere Schiebkarre gerade Rad-los, so dass ich die Steine einzeln durch unseren Garten tragen durfte.
Zeitgleich wurde dem Mini die Form gegeben
 

So musste mein neuer Mini nun 14 Tage ausharren, denn ich hatte leider keine Zeit an ihm weiterzuarbeiten.

*17. April *

Nachdem die restlichen Wurzeln und Steinchen aus dem Bereich der zu verlegenden Folie entfernt wurden
habe ich das Fliess eingebracht.
 

Nun war der Zeitpunkt gekommen die Folie einzubringen.
Damit sie nicht so sperrig ist, hatte Erwin sie schon in der Sonne ausgebreitet.
Anschliessend hat er mir dabei geholfen die Folie über das Fliess zu legen. 
Dann begann mein Kampf mit der Folie, aber ich habe es geschafft!
       

Die angenehmste Arbeit war dann das bepflanzen .
Im Mini sind nun beheimatet:
Gauklerblume blau, Sumfdotterblume, __ Wollgras, __ Wasserfenchel,
__ Bachnelkenwurz, __ Bachminze, Tannenwedel, __ Mädesüß
dann noch Pflanzen deren Namen ich nicht kenne 
und zum Schluss die Miniseerose vom TT letztes Jahr

Hier das Ergebnis.
  

Nun müssen die Pflänzchen nur noch wachsen

Ich weiss, dass mein erster selbstgebauter Mini noch nicht so korrekt ist, wie er eigentlich sein sollte. Er ist auch nicht so ganz waagerecht, und man sieht an einer Stelle noch sehr viel Ufermatte aus dem Wasser rausschauen (auf dem letzten Bild re Seite) aber dort werde ich noch Pflanzen hinsetzen, die das überdecken  Außerdem werde ich zwischen Mini und Hauswand noch einige Natursteine plazieren... vielleicht finde ich ja noch Pflanzen die in der Trockenheit wachsen und im Winter nicht erfrieren, die zwischen den Steinen wachsen können​


----------



## teichlaich (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Geniale Arbeit trotzdem Doris.
Und vor allem. Der Teichvirus hat dich infiziert  
Ich wette, der Nächste Teich wird noch größer .
Du hast auch eine sehr gute Pflanzenwahl getroffen. Denke die werden sich wohlwühlen.


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Liebe Doris,

 ich bin so stolz auf Dich - und dann auch noch ohne Schubkarre!

Tapfer 

Auf die Fotos, wenn es blüht, bin ich gespannt!


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*



teichlaich schrieb:


> Und vor allem. Der Teichvirus hat dich infiziert
> Ich wette, der Nächste Teich wird noch größer .



Florian!

 noch größer als 35.000 Liter?

 kleiner Tipp: Ab und zu ins User-Profil schauen...


----------



## Eugen (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hallo Florian.

der Doris gehts wie vielen, erst kommt der Große Teich, dann kommen die Minis dazu. 

@Doris

schön hast du das gemacht 
Respekt !!


----------



## Doris (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hallo Florian

Vielen Dank für das Lob... aber leider haben wir nicht mehr viel Platz um noch mehr Teiche zu bauen... Es heisst ja eigentlich: Wasser im Garten - bei uns könnte es schon fast heissen: Garten im Wasser 

@ Christine
Ja, ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt darauf... ich werde dann ganz sicher Bilder einstellen. Versprochen.
Mein anderer Mini tut sich im Moment noch schwer, aber er kommt. Frau muss nur mal wieder Geduld haben.
Leider habe ich die Posthornschnecken noch nicht gesehen... vielleicht sind sie ja im Winter in den Schneckenhimmel gewandert?

@ Eugen
DANKE


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hi Doris,

die Posthörnchen sind recht robust. Meine Pflanzen in den Minis sind auch noch zaghaft mit dem Wachstum. Kein Wunder: Wenn ich grad rausschaue: 7°, Sturm, Hagel. Da würd ich auch den Kopf einziehn.

Aber das wird! 

, könntest Du dich nicht in den Nachbarsgärten noch ausbreiten? Ein Bachlauf, der durchs ganze Gelände geht


----------



## Conny (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

 Doris hast du sehr gut gemacht, was frau so alles kann


----------



## Digicat (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Servus Doris



> Es heisst ja eigentlich: Wasser im Garten - bei uns könnte es schon fast heissen: Garten im Wasser


Oder kurz und bündig:

*Wassergarten* 

Sehr schön Doris 

Wirst bestimmt viel Freude haben damit


----------



## Dr.J (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hi Doris,

ich bin platt. Einen wunderschönen Mini hast du da. Allerdings wüsste ich schon, wo bei dir noch Platz wäre für weiter Mini's. 

War denn hinten raus nicht ne große Terrasse mit viiiiieeeeeel Platz??


----------



## Doris (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hallo Jürgen

Ja stimmt  da ist noch Platz.
aber 1. wird Erwin sicherlich keinen weiteren Miniteich haben wollen und 2.
wenn ich da noch einen Mini hinsetzen würde, könnte unser Kater nicht mehr zu den Nachbarn und es sich in seinem Schaukelstuhl bequem machen. Dann bräuchte ich noch wieder eine Brücke. Ich habe schon eine kleine Brücke für Casi bei Erwin in Auftrag gegeben. Im Moment muss Casi noch über unseren Bachlauf klettern, angenehmer wäre es allerdings für einen Kater in seinem Alter über eine Brücke auf unseren Filter zu gelangen. 

@ Christine
Das mit der Nachbarschaft  ist schon in Arbeit:
 Der eine Nachbar nebenan hat einen Teich, den hat er jetzt nach 15 Jahren mal so richtig gereinigt. Darin schwimmen  mittlerweile unsere Goldfische und ein Sonnenbarsch. Also denke ich ist die Quelle schon mal weg.

Der Nachbar gegenüber ist  gerade dabei seinen Teich  mit einem Filter zu versehen, damit er nicht mehr so grünes Wasser hat. Wenn er das im Griff hat bekommt er von uns einen Sonnenbarsch, damit sein Fischbesatz nicht noch mehr zunimmt 

Ulla, unsere Nachbarin hat sich letztes Jahr einen Miniteich angelegt, auch da haben wir schon einige Sachen aus unserem Teich plaziert. 

Ob es allerdings machbar ist, Bachläufe durchs Gelände zu ziehen, das müssen wir noch mal schauen.  Es irritiert die vorbeifahrenden ja schon, wenn wir mal etwas Wasser aus unserem Teich ablassen und das Wasser auf der Strasse steht. Da denken sie sofort an das Schlimmste... an Hochwasser o.ä. 

Du siehst, wir sind schon am Ball


----------



## Christine (21. Apr. 2010)

*AW: mein zweiter Miniteich*

Hi Doris,

warum wundert das mich überhaupt nicht


----------

